# Congress Wins - Alpha Farm Ponies



## alphahorses (Aug 4, 2009)

Our ponies and our clients ponies had a good congress. We only produce 1 or 2 shetlands each year that are not mini size, and this year a lot of those ponies showed at Congress.

Special thanks to Leah Johnson and John Eberth for showing some of our ponies. Special thanks to Renee Bush of Claybury Training Stable who trained my mare to drive, showed her this summer and at Congress, and treated me like gold.

*Alpha Farms Isnt She Magical- Classic Under Mare*

Champion Classic Mare 3 & 4 Yrs old

Sr Champion Classic Mare

Reserve Champion Classic Futurity Open Pleasure

Reserve Champion Multi-Colored Classic Mare

Part of Champion Get of Sire Entry

Part of Reserve Champion Produce of Dam Entry

Several top 10's in driving and amateur halter

*Alpha Farms Isnt He Just Magical- Classic Under Gelding*

Champion Yearling Classic Gelding

Jr Champion Classic Gelding

Champion Owned/Bred/Shown Gelding

Reserve Champion Multi-Colored Classic Gelding

Part of Champion Get of Sire Entry

Part of Reserve Champion Produce of Dam Entry

*Alpha Farms Arenosa Starlet - Foundation 2 yr old Mare*

4th Foundation Futurity

3rd Foundation Open

Nice nice competition in that division!

*Buckeye WCF Classical Magic*

Champion Classic Get of Sire

*Missys Mona Lisa*

Reserve Champion Classic Produce of Dam

*Alpha Farms Magical Debut - Classic Gelding Over - owned, trained, & shown by From the Heart Farm*

Champion 3 & 4 yr old Gelding

Part of Champion Get of Sire Entry

(was also Area 4 Grand Champion Gelding)

*Alpha Farms Magical Illusion - Foundation Yearling Colt - owned & trained by Jill Comfert*

Champion Futurity

Champion Yearling Stallion

Reserve Jr Champion Foundation Stallion

Reserve Champion Multi-Colored Stallion

*Alpha Farms Magical Melody - Classic Mare - owned, trained, & shown by Green Creek Stable*

Multiple Top 10's in halter

Congratulations to everyone .. and to the other ponies in our classes. Some really excellent ponies this year


----------



## Leeana (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations, we had so much fun at Congress this year we are planning on making the long haul to Ok next summer!


----------



## minih (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations on all your placings, you did fantastic

!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 8, 2009)

Fantastic Ronaele! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Firefall (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats, I know you're thrilled! Now isn't it all worth it??????


----------

